# A Hiking We Will Go



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

A Hiking We Will Go…..

Last summer, my husband took me camping for the first time.
At every opportunity, he passed along outdoor-survival lore.

One day we got lost hiking in the deep woods. He tried the
usual tactics to determine direction — moss on the trees
(there was none), direction of the sun (it was an overcast
day), etc., etc.

Just as I was beginning to panic, he spotted a small cabin
off in the distance. He pulled out his binoculars, studied
the cabin, turned, and led us right back to our camp. “That
was terrific,” I said. “How did you do it?”

“Simple,” he replied. “In this part of the country, all the
TV satellite dishes point south.”


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's a great story, Pink -- yet another valuable use for a DBS dish.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Cute story and I love your new avatar - it looks like it glows!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks! curt8403 actually sent it to me, and I fell in love with it!


----------

